# General > Films >  Star Wars: The Force Awakens

## Niall Fernie

So, the new Star Wars film.  Anyone going to see it?

----------


## SkozkrHorgr

I will be, but not until I'm back up, because I want to go and see it at Thurso Cinema. So probably 28th, I just need to stay away from social media, or any media for that matter!!!

----------


## Rheghead

Great film but I thought there was some unexplained questions to answer on how SW6 led onto SW7.

----------


## dozy

What a letdown 40years on and they are using the same X fighters and blasters the cast is older and fatter like the death star is now porky planet.

----------

